# CM 10 stays stuck on boot screen



## marantper (Dec 19, 2011)

For some reason I'm unable to use CM nightlies (Evita for the At&t one X). I've read in a few places that it may be that perhaps I don't have the proper kernel. I think the one I currently have is Scotts Clean rom kernel. How do I go about changing it? Or does anyone thing perhaps it's something else? Open to suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## h8rift (Dec 24, 2012)

marantper said:


> For some reason I'm unable to use CM nightlies (Evita for the At&t one X). I've read in a few places that it may be that perhaps I don't have the proper kernel. I think the one I currently have is Scotts Clean rom kernel. How do I go about changing it? Or does anyone thing perhaps it's something else? Open to suggestions. Thanks in advance!


If you are on a newer HBOOT (2.XX RUU or later).
You need to extract the boot.img from the CM.zip.
Reboot the device into bootloader/fastboot mode.
Run *fastboot flash boot boot.img *where boot.img is in the directory you are running fastboot from.
Reboot the device.


----------

